# Good Plastic Repair Product Wanted ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

I am looking to repair my shower tray - I have small cracks around one of the drain areas. I have previously used sealant but I am now looking for a permanent repair. I am unable to get to the back of the the shower tray. I wanted to clean out the cracks with a dremmel and fill with a plastic white resin (colour matched if possible). There seem to be a variety of products available on the web - Any ideas please ? 

Thanks in anticipation - Captain Bligh


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There was a thread on here around a week ago mentioning a spray on product which looked very good. Not DIY though. Try a search. I will look too.

I don't think you will be able to fill it successfully (due to flexing) having tried twice myself. The best I could do was a makeshift repair using sikaflex. That worked fine till I got new shower bases, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stelmax-White-Professional...-/280469901939 
This has a white finish. I have used it in caravans in the past.
Dave p

Edit
or this
www.plastexexpress.co.uk/plastex_kits.htm


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't find that other thread, sorry.

Dave, Zebedee posted on it saying what a good idea it looked and that he would take a note of it in his book of useful things (or some such) suggest you PM him and see if he still has the note. It did look to be an excellent solution, done in situ and quite quickly, Alan.

Edit: These chaps should be able to help although I am not sure these are the people I was thinking of:
http://www.plasticshowerspecialists.co.uk/Index.htm


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try this  
chapter


----------



## lebuski (Jun 20, 2010)

Not exactly a repair, but i remember reading in a magazine recently about two companies in England that keep moulds for caravan/motorcaravan shower trays and can supply new trays. I think the magazine is in my van but can get the phone numbers from it soon if you wish
John


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Some endorsements on captan tolly
www.capedory.org/board/viewtopic.php?t=14433

sounds quite usefull
Dave p


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi try googling Polymorph, I carry some in the Motorhome,it is small plastic granules that when you melt them in Hot water you can then mould them, when the solidify they should make a permanent repair.

I have not used it as yet, but it is there in case I do

regards


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Dave, Zebedee posted on it saying what a good idea it looked and that he would take a note of it in his book of useful things (or some such) suggest you PM him and see if he still has the note.


Hi Alan

If it was me I'm further down the road than I thought. 8O :roll:

Can't remember it, and can't find any reference.

Sorry - one of us has Dr Alzheimer to thank for our flimsy memory - could still be me, quite easily. :lol: :lol:

Sorry

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Dave, my memory is carp. Sorry to have bothered you, someone who did see it will remember, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This thread?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-817080.html#817080


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks DAB but not that one either. I think I must have seen all this in a dream. The thread had before and after photographs of a cracked shower and another which was in bits. The bits were put back in place and treated with what seemed to be a spray coating and ended up as good as new. This treatment seemed to be a franchise and several plastics companies were offering it. As I say, a dream, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just a long shot:
http://www.walkdengroup.co.uk/?section=Leisure&page=276


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

vaguely remember bognormike post that he,d repaired shower tray 2 years ago and all was still well perhaps he can enlighten you


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks DAB, that's the one. Looks good to me, Alan.


----------

